# She's at it again....



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

The witchy woman behind us has started calling animal control again on the feral cats...I'm feeling a little vengeful and thinking of all the evil things I could do to her...

In November, she caught two and had them picked up -- she's already had one taken away, so my neighbor behind me brought in the last three earlier this week (one is somewhat friendly, and we've already had her spayed. The last two are feral, and I have no idea how she got them inside, but she did). She also got a note on her door from animal control telling her she can't feed the cats anymore. I'm surprised I didn't get one...

What is wrong with this girl? There were only four cats out there, and I was going to have the rest of them spayed/neutered before spring once the homeless cat clinic reopened, so there wouldn't be anymore babies. It's just a **** shame that some people would rather have an animal put to death rather than give it a small chance for survival by putting food out for it.


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

well, to her this might be the right thing to do, to her putting the animal to sleep might be a great idea to her as it is to you to save the animal...people dont share the same passions or respects as some of us do, and sometimes it leads to tragic ends for some. do what you can, as you have been, to save the ones you can, as in her mind, she is doing what she can to "save the ones she can"...try educating her about the cats if you could, but seeing as shes calling animal control, she probably doesnt like cats or doesnt understand them, she might be seeing the same cat several times but think there are more than one...im upset as you are too, i hate seeing animals die when they could be saved, and i also hate seeing bad things happen to them as well...its good you are doing what you can. :wink:


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, we've gone through this with her before -- this is a girl that abuses the welfare system by constantly popping out kids (she's 20 years old and has four already) -- FYI, I'm not against welfare, everyone can use a helping hand when they are down on their luck, but it makes me mad when I see it abused. Her yard is a disaster area (i.e., she has a playpen full of trash that's been out there for four months), her kids are filthy, she looks like she's never seen a toothbrush in her life, and yet she has time to make sure the feral cats get picked up??? Get a freaking life! 

Sorry, I don't usually attack people, but I've had it with this girl...I wish there was something I could do about it. I bawled for two days last time...this time, I just want to get even.


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

well, i recommend you report her! it sounds like shes a health hazard from the little you are telling me, you could complain about her, or you could just go get even(GO GET EVEN MUAHAHAH)but then you might get in trouble. so shes crappin out kids you say? and shes 20?! well, yes, report her, thats what id do, then you can save the cats and the kids a living ****


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I reported her awhile ago about her yard, but it doesn't look like the city did anything or never followed up on it after they came one time, or whatever. I just tried to take a picture to demonstrate the lovely view from my bedroom and kitchen, but there were too many trees in the way. Anyway, it is a health hazard -- her trash brings rodents, possums, raccoons, we've seen them all -- I just feel like if the city isn't going to do anything, there's nothing I can do about it either really. I just wish there was something I could do to get even...without getting in trouble, of course.

My boyfriend and I are just ready to move from this neighborhood (we've also got issues with the screamers that live downstairs now). When we first moved in, the entire area was undergoing a revitalization project, but once they finished refurbishing the houses, they went right back to moving the same types of tenants that brought the area down. It's sad because it was so nice for the first year or two...


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

i have a similar problem at my house, abusive parents upstaris, loud partys or other disturbing noises at night, neglected longhaired cats, rodents in our house, racoons in our trash cans, dead birds and noisy birds, plumbing problems that flood our bathrooms...i know what youre going through, and in situations like these the only thing you can do is fight back or move, but its not fair that you have to at all, yunno? if you ever want to talk at all about any of your problems or need consoling, im on AIM at killerblackcat06, that goes for anyone else on this here site...i wish you the best and hope things work out.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, black cat. At least it gives us something to tell our friends!

Sorry if I sounded like I was attacking this girl that lives behind us -- we've all got our problems, and I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a saint.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Now I see what the situation is -- the B$*@^ behind me now has a dog in her yard. She set traps because she was getting a dog!!! She better believe the second I hear that dog bark past 10 pm, I'm calling the cops...


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Just read this thread, grrrrrrr. :x 

I would call animal control on HER. Explain to them about the trash in her backyard & how it's attracting rats etc.

Hmmm, wondering if you could call Child Welfare & complain how she's not taking care of her kids properly, they're being fithly & all.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I can hold a grudge for a very long time -- I'm just going to wait for the right opportunity to get my revenge, muuuuahahah.

Seriously though, she better not even think about doing anything to that dog -- last summer, she had two dogs that were skin and bones, left outside at all times in the elements, and when they would get out, I would catch them and take them back her own yard (I don't have a yard and didn't have anywhere else to take them but back to her yard) only for her to call them nasty names -- finally, another neighbor asked if she could take them off her hands. Sad, but she doesn't care about anything but herself -- I guess I'm going to have to keep an eye on this dog and make sure it is fed and taken care of.


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

*Dear Hippyhart*

What would happen if you talked to her and explained what you are trying to do? Maybe you could get her on the same page. She may not have looked at the situation from your point of view. 
I understand reacting angerly to someone who just threw a wrench in your plan. I do it too. I have found that making things right sometimes includes backing up and thinking about things thru the other persons eyes. Often they just need to understand that you were already working on the issue of the ferals.
I also understand that there may be more to the situation than I know. Good luck with it.
MM


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Mike's Mom -- this lady that helps me feed the ferals ended up grabbing all the ferals except the one that was picked up and brought them in her house. I haven't really talked to her in the last few weeks, but now that the weather's nice, I saw one of the ferals sleeping in her window sill, so it looks like they've become acclimated to living inside.

That dog is gone now too  I don't know what that girl did with it, but the last I saw of it (maybe a week or two ago), it was chained to the back fence. I called animal control several times that day to have them come out and check on the dog, but the line was busy. :evil: Soon after that, it was gone...I guess I see the animal taken to the shelter as better than living tied up to a fence without any food, water, or shelter. At least if it is PTS, it will die in a humane way rather than wasting away in the backyard. Still upsets me though...looked like a good dog.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

THAT LADY IS A W F U L!!! aaargh! :evil: being a busybody calling animal control...how were those cats hurting her, huh? she does more harm to them than they do to her! and abusing dogs...oooo myyyyyy gosh. argh! and she's 20, w/ 4 kids?! she started at what, 16? and now, when she cant take care of her kids, she gets animals! 
i dont realy hate her, she probably grew up w/ not a great life, but still...*sigh*
well good luck, im glad that other lady took in the ferals


----------

